# Ehrung  eines Dienstleisters



## dotshead (26 Oktober 2004)

> Die Erodata GmbH hat auf der diesjährigen VENUS-MESSE für ihre herausragende Leistung im Bereich "Jugendschutz" und ihr Produkt "ueber18.de" den EHREN-VENUS-AWARD erhalten.



Gratulation für den Preis und euer Bestreben Jugendschutz im deutschen Internet zu gewähren,
.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2004)

Eigenlob .....


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2004)

Eigenlob....


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2004)

Wieso Eigenlob?


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2004)

Selbstbeweihräucherung war mir schon immer suspekt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2004)

@dotshead:

Dass der den Preis kriegen würde, war doch klar... Spätestens nach seiner Frage, wer denn zur Messe kommt. Er hat doch auch alle seine Freunde um Anwesenheit gebeten...   nette Freunde, übrigens, mitunter... .

Das ändert nur leider nichts. An nichts.


----------



## dotshead (26 Oktober 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Selbstbeweihräucherung war mir schon immer suspekt.



Was habe ich mit der Erodata GmbH zu tun? Ich finde halt nach wie vor v.2 für gesetzeskonform?

Übrigens warum dürfen alle Dialerfirmen genannt werden aber die Erodata GmbH nicht?



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> @dotshead:
> 
> Dass der den Preis kriegen würde, war doch klar... Spätestens nach seiner Frage, wer denn zur Messe kommt. Er hat doch auch alle seine Freunde um Anwesenheit gebeten...   nette Freunde, übrigens, mitunter... .
> 
> Das ändert nur leider nichts. An nichts.


 *AFAIK*
Du wirst mich sicher aufklären oder?

Die Erodata Gmbh hat sich von allen Erotik- oder Porno-Contents getrennt bzw. hat diese Inhalte verkauft. Die Erodata GmbH beschränkt sich in Zukunft rein auf AVS und Schutzprogramme


----------



## sascha (27 Oktober 2004)

> Übrigens warum dürfen alle Dialerfirmen genannt werden aber die Erodata GmbH nicht?



die Erodata ist keine Dialerfirma (mehr).


----------



## dotshead (27 Oktober 2004)

Stimmt. Die Erodata GmbH konzentriert  sich auf den Kernbereich.


----------



## Counselor (27 Oktober 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Der Venus-Award als "Oscar der europäischen Erotikindustrie" ist eine große Ehre. Da es ein Ehren-Jury-Award ist, ist er besonders selten und wertvoll.


Des Pudels Kern ist, daß du laufend verlierst (bisher über 34 Verfahren - siehe Westdeutsche Zeitung Online), zuletzt beim Landgericht Nürnberg-Fürth, 3 O 8622/04, Urt. v. 18.10.04.


----------



## dvill (27 Oktober 2004)

Geht in diesem Forum Follow-up zu einer Spezialistenforum, in dem endlos die gleichen Ansichten in immer neuen Worten ausgetauscht werden können?

Wenn nicht, wäre es ein Wunsch für ein neues Release der Forumssoftware. Oder ein Write-only-Bereich. Da kann sich jeder weiter produzieren, aber es stört nicht.

Heute könnte man immerhin dieses OffTopic-Thema schreddern.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Geht in diesem Forum Follow-up zu einer Spezialistenforum, in dem endlos die gleichen Ansichten in immer neuen Worten ausgetauscht werden können?


@dvill
Meine Augen! Bitte die Quintessenz deiner endlosen Debatten mit immer den gleichen Argumenten in immer neuen Worten über die Zeichengröße im Zustimmungsfenster beachten: Schriftgröße für Postings und Signaturen >= 10 Punkte!


----------



## scrat007 (27 Oktober 2004)

Hat nicht Huch am so um dem 18 rum mit einem Sieg geprahlt?


----------



## dvill (27 Oktober 2004)

Wer auch immer schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte die Quintessenz deiner endlosen Debatten mit immer den gleichen Argumenten in immer neuen Worten über die Zeichengröße im Zustimmungsfenster beachten: Schriftgröße für Postings und Signaturen >= 10 Punkte!


In der Tat war es nervtötend, klare gesetzliche Regelungen oder eindeutige Formulierungen aus den Mindestanforderungen sehr häufig wiederholen zu müssen, bis sie endlich beachtet wurden.

Hier mussten dicke Bretter bei Behörden gebohrt werden. Heute sind viele Anforderungen in die Praxis umgesetzt worden, die lange belächelt wurden. Unverändert gibt es viele angeblich rechtskonforme Dialer, die sich fälschlich in der Registrierungsdatenbank aufhalten und klare Anforderungen nicht erfüllen. Da muss weiter gebohrt werden.

Mein Hinweis bezog sich auf persönliche Meinungsäußerungen, die bereits hinreichend klar gemacht waren. Wenn der letzte Mitleser begriffen hat, wer welche persönliche Ansicht vertritt zu einem Thema, welches außerdem OffTopic ist, dann bringen einfache Wiederholungen keinen Mehrwert für Mitlesende.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (27 Oktober 2004)

> Die Erodata GmbH hat auf der diesjährigen VENUS-MESSE für ihre herausragende Leistung im Bereich "Jugendschutz" und ihr Produkt "ueber18.de" den EHREN-VENUS-AWARD erhalten.



Und wie man andernorts liest, wurde das mit Champagner, viel Wodka und Zigarren "herrlich dekadent" gefeiert.
Nun, warum nicht, aber so ein brancheninterner Preis fällt bei allem Selbstbewusstsein des Herrn H. doch deutlich ab gegen die legendäre , inzwischen verstorbene Beate und deren anerkannte Verdienste 
 

Erotik-Pionierin mit Bundesverdienstkreuz


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der letzte Mitleser begriffen hat, wer welche persönliche Ansicht vertritt zu einem Thema, welches außerdem OffTopic ist, dann bringen einfache Wiederholungen keinen Mehrwert für Mitlesende.


Lieber Onkel dvill, 

du magst dich zwar für den Sprecher aller Mitlesenden halten; laß dir aber gesagt sein, daß du deine Stellung als 'erlauchtes Mitglied' damit grotesk überschätzt.

Daher mein Vorschlag: Wie wäre es, wenn du die Einschätzung, wer welche Beiträge liest und wie er sie bewertet, einfach den Lesern überläßt.


----------



## drboe (28 Oktober 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Onkel dvill,
> 
> du magst dich zwar für den Sprecher aller Mitlesenden halten; laß dir aber gesagt sein, daß du deine Stellung als 'erlauchtes Mitglied' damit grotesk überschätzt.
> 
> Daher mein Vorschlag: Wie wäre es, wenn du die Einschätzung, wer welche Beiträge liest und wie er sie bewertet, einfach den Lesern überläßt.


Die Höflichkeit würde es zu allererst gebieten, dass Du als "Neffe" oder "Nichte" Deinen Namen unter den Stuss schreibst, den Du beliebst hier abzusondern. Legt man die inhaltliche Substanz aller einschlägig betroffenen "Gäste", die sich hier im Verlaufe eines Monats verewigen, zusammen, so reicht das regelmäßig nicht ansatzweise an einen Furz Deines "Onkels" heran.

M. Boettcher


----------



## technofreak (28 Oktober 2004)

Neidhammel schrieb:
			
		

> laß dir aber gesagt sein, daß du deine Stellung als 'erlauchtes Mitglied' damit grotesk überschätzt.


Dieser Titel wurde ihm in Würdigung seiner  Mitarbeit vom Betreiber verliehen, wenn dir die Beiträge dvills 
nicht passen , meide das Forum, es kommt auch wunderbar ohne solche "anonymen" Besserwisser aus 

tf


----------



## Der Jurist (28 Oktober 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Vorschlag: Überlasse es getrost dvill, was er schreibt.  Jedenfalls lese ich sein Postings mit Gewinn.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Vorschlag: Überlasse es getrost dvill, was er schreibt.  Jedenfalls lese ich sein Postings mit Gewinn.


Aber gerne doch. Jeder, der meint, er sei Sprecher der Mitleser, darf seine groteske Selbstüberschätzung nach Belieben äußern.


----------



## technofreak (28 Oktober 2004)

Nichte_DVILL schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder, der meint, er sei Sprecher der Mitleser, darf seine groteske
> Selbstüberschätzung nach Belieben äußern.


Jeder, der meint,  er sei zum Obermoderator geboren, darf sich gerne beim Betreiber 
melden  (Anschrift steht im Impressum) 

tf


----------



## Plattenputzer (28 Oktober 2004)

lieber Gast,
da du das Wort grotesk so sehr schätzt, seinen Sinn aber nicht zu kennen scheinst, sei versichert  dass es nicht geeignet ist, herabwürdigend zu sein. 
(Groteske bezeichnet einen Kunststil der durch die Wiederentdeckung der Überreste des Palastes Neros inspiriert wurde)


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2004)

Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> lieber Gast,
> da du das Wort grotesk so sehr schätzt, seinen Sinn aber nicht zu kennen scheinst, sei versichert  dass es nicht geeignet ist, herabwürdigend zu sein.
> (Groteske bezeichnet einen Kunststil der durch die Wiederentdeckung der Überreste des Palastes Neros inspiriert wurde)



@Plattenputzer

bitte entstaube dein Bücherregal. Dann findest du deinen Duden wieder. Hilfsweise kannst du den Wortsinn von 'grotesk' folgendem Link entnehmen:
http://www.blueprints.de/directory/...69946551T11777367T28124&menu=&letter=G&page=2


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2004)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grotesk


> Grotesk
> aus Wikipedia, der freien Enzyklopädie
> Der Begriff grotesk bedeutet
> * als Adjektiv: wunderlich, verzerrt, überspannt


das trifft für die Enkelin  voll zu....


----------



## sascha (28 Oktober 2004)

Hui, is schon wieder Vollmond, oder warum wuchern die anonymen Trolle?

Nachträglich editiert: Sorry, was frag ich? http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7542


----------



## Heiko (28 Oktober 2004)

Da soll noch mal jemand sagen, das wäre nicht einer der wichtigsten Artikel im Forum...


----------



## Der Jurist (28 Oktober 2004)

Die aktuelle Mondphase


----------



## technofreak (28 Oktober 2004)

Gestern Nacht war Mondfinsternis, leider nicht zu sehen (dichte Wolkendecke), scheint 
aber dennoch Nachwirkungen zu haben...
http://www.n-tv.de/5442555.html


----------

